# HVAC help in GTA



## architect (May 9, 2022)

I'm looking to relocate an exterior wall mounted AC unit about 5-6metre. Anyone here know how to do this work, or have someone they know? I'm getting ridiculous quotes of over $1300 from "reputatable" companies and as low as $200 from random Kijiji inquiries. My old man have it installed on the side of the house so we only have like halff a metre of space between the unit and the fence. I want to relocate it to free up access so I can access my shed easier for material/tools when working in my garage. Thanks!


----------



## Degen (May 10, 2022)

Well consider the following....
10 to 15m of copper tubing and some copper fittings (stuff ain't cheap), 5-7 meters of electrical ( again this ain't cheap) and install, depressurize the system, install in new location, pull vacuum and re-pressurize, test and warranty for leaks. Top it all off gas to get to your place....

Add to it that this is the busy season for A/C guys.

Do the math yourself and then judge....we ain't living in 2018 any more......


----------



## architect (Aug 9, 2022)

Update on this. Found some reputable folks that did it for $800 cash. They just reconnected the units from the inside out the other way. So it was 5m of copper and electrical. Didn't need to top off gas as they just pumped into the AC and closed it up before movnig the unit to the new location. All in all it was 2 hours of work.


----------

